# Breaking News about $600/ wk Gravy Train



## Sal29 (Jul 27, 2014)

Here's actual live video of it.





Apparently all the gravy and government cheese that was on it has been burned to ashes and blown away by the wind and disappeared forever.


----------



## Uberguyken (May 10, 2020)

Here's some irony... The gov. Cheese ends.. and I actually got an email YESTERDAY saying the UI office finally 16 weeks later accepted my proof of income from last year and adjusted my weekly UI up $111 a week. Effective 7/19 ... Not retro to the beginning like it should be... Geez thank you ASSHATS


----------



## Uberguyken (May 10, 2020)




----------



## LetsBeSmart (Mar 12, 2020)

Sal29 said:


> Here's actual live video of it.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


We will continue to get it, I got 1450. deposited last 2 days, I am confident, they don't have a choice with numbers being so terrible in many states.


----------



## _Tron_ (Feb 9, 2020)

I thought Johnny M. Was in charge of this topic?


----------



## mbd (Aug 27, 2018)

Avg weekly take home pay for Americans after taxes is under 600 $, so the total cheese from the State and the Fed needs to be under 600$.
A person who works at Walmart for 40 hours makes less than 600$.


Elon Musk
@elonmusk
·
Jul 24

Another government stimulus package is not in the best interests of the people imo





Elon Musk

@elonmusk
·
Jul 24

Goal of government should be to maximize the happiness of the people. Giving each person money allows them to decide what meets their needs, rather than the blunt tool of legislation, which creates self-serving special interest


----------



## Amos69 (May 17, 2019)

mbd said:


> Avg weekly take home pay for Americans after taxes is under 600 $, so the total cheese from the State and the Fed needs to be under 600$.
> A person who works at Walmart for 40 hours makes less than 600$.
> 
> 
> ...


I know a few dozen Walmart workers who make $25 an hour plus up here in Washington. The receiver up at the 112th st Walmart is making $33 an hour this past year. My wife does her taxes. Yes this is Washington state


----------



## mbd (Aug 27, 2018)

Amos69 said:


> I know a few dozen Walmart workers who make $25 an hour plus up here in Washington. The receiver up at the 112th st Walmart is making $33 an hour this past year. My wife does her taxes. Yes this is Washington state


WA min wage is highest in the country. Most are at 7.25:smiles: Majority make around 10-15/ hr.


----------



## LetsBeSmart (Mar 12, 2020)

Amos69 said:


> I know a few dozen Walmart workers who make $25 an hour plus up here in Washington. The receiver up at the 112th st Walmart is making $33 an hour this past year. My wife does her taxes. Yes this is Washington state


I was curious and looked at your general pay for a few jobs and it is high but the rent is through the roof, there goes the extra money you get hourly.


----------



## mbd (Aug 27, 2018)

LetsBeSmart said:


> I was curious and looked at your general pay for a few jobs and it is high but the rent is through the roof, there goes the extra money you get hourly.


Amzn, MSFT and BA( before Covid)lifelong employees can tilt the scale .


----------



## IRME4EVER (Feb 17, 2020)

mbd said:


> Avg weekly take home pay for Americans after taxes is under 600 $, so the total cheese from the State and the Fed needs to be under 600$.
> A person who works at Walmart for 40 hours makes less than 600$.
> 
> 
> ...


 They are talking about lowering the 600.00 to 100.00. The 1200.00 2nd stimulus package they can't decide on. Trump would rather have a new FBI building put up catty-corner from Trump International Hotel (on Pennsylvania Ave NW). How is that new FBI building gonna help millions of people struggling to make ends meet? Trump would rather have his neighborhood looking great and forget about the rest of the American People!! 
Oh, I forgot sometimers kicking in, this is an election year for President!! I personally would rather vote for "BOZO THE CLOWN". Either way, it goes we all in a world of hurt!!
The virus continues to rise in positive numbers and in deaths keep increasing across the USA, It's not our fault that this is happening. Millions of people being evicted, millions of people not eating, millions are left helpless with nowhere to turn. A lot of car loans (which we bought to drive for U/L will be in default and repoed). I know that's what I am looking at. Let them come get it!!
I have been able to make rent, after receiving 2 5 day eviction notices (with the PUA I was able to make my landlord happy) how long I will be able to stay off the streets?? 
I am sure that I am not the only one thinking the same thing!!
Uber and Lyft could care less about us as drivers, we are EXPANDABLE to them.


----------



## Amos69 (May 17, 2019)

LetsBeSmart said:


> I was curious and looked at your general pay for a few jobs and it is high but the rent is through the roof, there goes the extra money you get hourly.





mbd said:


> WA min wage is highest in the country. Most are at 7.25:smiles: Majority make around 10-15/ hr.


Those things are true. COL here is as high as anywhere in this great nation, but we also have no State income tax, and we have












Amos69 said:


> Those things are true. COL here is as high as anywhere in this great nation, but we also have no State income tax, and we have


Min wage is around $15 an hour here. My point was IF you are a hard worker and can hustle you can make money at Walmart too. lazy workers get what they get.


----------



## SinTaxERROR (Jul 23, 2019)

_Tron_ said:


> I thought Johnny M. Was in charge of this topic?


I thought he was in charge of the incorrect count down timer... &#129300;


----------



## radikia (Sep 15, 2018)

IRME4EVER said:


> They are talking about lowering the 600.00 to 100.00. The 1200.00 2nd stimulus package they can't decide on. Trump would rather have a new FBI building put up catty-corner from Trump International Hotel (on Pennsylvania Ave NW). How is that new FBI building gonna help millions of people struggling to make ends meet? Trump would rather have his neighborhood looking great and forget about the rest of the American People!!
> Oh, I forgot sometimers kicking in, this is an election year for President!! I personally would rather vote for "BOZO THE CLOWN". Either way, it goes we all in a world of hurt!!
> The virus continues to rise in positive numbers and in deaths keep increasing across the USA, It's not our fault that this is happening. Millions of people being evicted, millions of people not eating, millions are left helpless with nowhere to turn. A lot of car loans (which we bought to drive for U/L will be in default and repoed). I know that's what I am looking at. Let them come get it!!
> I have been able to make rent, after receiving 2 5 day eviction notices (with the PUA I was able to make my landlord happy) how long I will be able to stay off the streets??
> ...


Well then I guess it's lucky for you that Bozo the Clown happens to be running against Trump this November


----------



## Johnny Mnemonic (Sep 24, 2019)

SinTaxERROR said:


> I thought he was in charge of the incorrect count down timer... &#129300;


I try to give everyone an extra day and this is the thanks I get?

And I live in CA so everyone here gets an extra 3 hours of cheese.


----------



## SinTaxERROR (Jul 23, 2019)

Johnny Mnemonic said:


> I try to give everyone an extra day and this is the thanks I get?
> 
> And I live in CA so everyone here gets an extra 3 hours of cheese.
> 
> View attachment 491325


According to my math, there is 17 weeks from April 4, 2020 to July 25, 2020... payment this coming Monday only makes 16 FPUC payments... in NJ, we seem to be a week behind on FPUC leading me to believe that we get one more payment the Monday following this Monday... this weeks FPUC payment is for July 18 according to my calculation. Figure that one out Johnny... :thumbup:


----------



## Uberguyken (May 10, 2020)

SinTaxERROR said:


> According to my math, there is 17 weeks from April 4, 2020 to July 25, 2020... payment this coming Monday only makes 16 FPUC payments... in NJ, we seem to be a week behind on FPUC leading me to believe that we get one more payment the Monday following this Monday... this weeks FPUC payment is for July 18 according to my calculation. Figure that one out Johnny... :thumbup:


My figures are the same.... I expect one last payment on wednesday. This next week...


----------



## AllenChicago (Nov 19, 2015)

The PUA ($600 @ week) portion of un/under-employment benefits ends today (7/25/2020) here in Illinois. The U.S. Treasury sent states enough $$$ to keep paying through 7/31/2020. Our flat-broke Illinois state government is keeping the rest.


----------



## kingcorey321 (May 20, 2018)

sorry guys time to go back to work. 
I am wondering if they will issue another 1200 check. I am banking there not going to.


----------



## ldriva (Jan 23, 2015)

Expect to see more robberies and the economy to really tank if they don’t renew benefits. All because they didn’t want to fix the health crisis in the first place.


----------



## kingcorey321 (May 20, 2018)

ldriva said:


> Expect to see more robberies and the economy to really tank if they don't renew benefits. All because they didn't want to fix the health crisis in the first place.


Go get a job. go on craigs list . Go outside apply for a job.
Totally stupid thinking. No more free money ill just go rob somebody.
Here all you will see is people buying more ammo after shooting these crooks . Everybody carries a gun here.
I have seen a lady with 6 kids open carrying at a dairy queen . A lot of business owners carry . 
Again i do not feel sorry if a person is lazy and does not want to go get a job and tries to rob somebody.
They will not be looking down a barrow of a gun but they will be catching 5 to 10 bullets .


----------



## ldriva (Jan 23, 2015)

kingcorey321 said:


> Go get a job. go on craigs list . Go outside apply for a job.
> Totally stupid thinking. No more free money ill just go rob somebody.
> Here all you will see is people buying more ammo after shooting these crooks . Everybody carries a gun here.
> I have seen a lady with 6 kids open carrying at a dairy queen . A lot of business owners carry .
> ...


We are living in a global pandemic. Cases are going up. Business demand is not there and they're aren't enough jobs to go around. People lost their jobs through no fault of their own and unemployment is THEIR tax dollars. What's not clicking?!?!!!! And where is all this smoke for all these corporations that gotten richer off of government welfare??!! Again what's not clicking?!!


----------



## LetsBeSmart (Mar 12, 2020)

kingcorey321 said:


> Go get a job. go on craigs list . Go outside apply for a job.
> Totally stupid thinking. No more free money ill just go rob somebody.
> Here all you will see is people buying more ammo after shooting these crooks . Everybody carries a gun here.
> I have seen a lady with 6 kids open carrying at a dairy queen . A lot of business owners carry .
> ...


----------



## kingcorey321 (May 20, 2018)

ldriva said:


> We are living in a global pandemic. Cases are going up. Business demand is not there and they're aren't enough jobs to go around. People lost their jobs through no fault of their own and unemployment is THEIR tax dollars. What's not clicking?!?!!!! And where is all this smoke for all these corporations that gotten richer off of government welfare??!! Again what's not clicking?!!


I cant see the lack of jobs here. Every business has sigh up. Now hiring .
and on site interviews . Now that job may not earn 100k a year I will say most of these jobs will range from 25 to 80k year here.
Its people that just do not want to go back to work are doing the complaining . Pore babies the gravy train stopped coming .
I live in Michigan. your market may different then mine.


----------



## Jihad Me At Hello (Jun 18, 2018)

radikia said:


> Well then I guess it's lucky for you that Bozo the Clown happens to be running against Trump this November


God a three candidate race? That's all we need....


----------



## LetsBeSmart (Mar 12, 2020)

kingcorey321 said:


> I cant see the lack of jobs here. Every business has sigh up. Now hiring .
> and on site interviews . Now that job may not earn 100k a year I will say most of these jobs will range from 25 to 80k year here.
> Its people that just do not want to go back to work are doing the complaining . Pore babies the gravy train stopped coming .
> I live in Michigan. your market may different then mine.


----------



## mbd (Aug 27, 2018)

Avg working paycheck is like 587, so the combined Fed Cheese and the State Cheese shouldn't exceed that figure. 
Some person working inside a meat plant takes home 587, he probably puts around 10 -11 hours a day for the work ( commute), plus he has the good fortune to work in a Covid friendly environment. If he is lucky enough, he will catch Covid 19 and get to perish .


----------



## LetsBeSmart (Mar 12, 2020)

mbd said:


> Avg working paycheck is like 587, so the combined Fed Cheese and the State Cheese shouldn't exceed that figure.
> Some person working inside a meat plant takes home 587, he probably puts around 10 -11 hours a day for the work ( commute), plus he has the good fortune to work in a Covid friendly environment. If he is lucky enough, he will catch Covid 19 and get to perish .


----------



## ColdRider (Oct 19, 2015)

ldriva said:


> We are living in a global pandemic. Cases are going up. Business demand is not there and they're aren't enough jobs to go around. People lost their jobs through no fault of their own and unemployment is THEIR tax dollars. What's not clicking?!?!!!! And where is all this smoke for all these corporations that gotten richer off of government welfare??!! Again what's not clicking?!!


----------



## UberTrent9 (Dec 11, 2018)

kingcorey321 said:


> sorry guys time to go back to work.
> I am wondering if they will issue another 1200 check. I am banking there not going to.


Already said there'd be another $1200 check......we'll see.



kingcorey321 said:


> Go get a job. go on craigs list . Go outside apply for a job.
> Totally stupid thinking. No more free money ill just go rob somebody.
> Here all you will see is people buying more ammo after shooting these crooks . Everybody carries a gun here.
> I have seen a lady with 6 kids open carrying at a dairy queen . A lot of business owners carry .
> ...


It's "Barrel of a gun"( da f is a "barrow"?)& where are all these jobs you're on about?


----------



## kingcorey321 (May 20, 2018)

UberTrent9 said:


> Already said there'd be another $1200 check......we'll see.
> 
> 
> It's "Barrel of a gun"( da f is a "barrow"?)& where are all these jobs you're on about?


Sorry . I am still learning how to type english . 
Jobs go outside . Walk into your local supermarket ask to speak to the manager .
Any fast food restaurant auto parts stores . HOME DEPOT LOWES look at craigs list . 
Again if they issue another 1200 it will greatly affect social security . This is where there thinking of taking the money from.
I am guessing 90 % no more checks . I will be shocked if it goes through . Again i want you all to get that 1200 but from what i am understand its not going to happen.


----------



## BunnyK (Dec 12, 2017)

ldriva said:


> We are living in a global pandemic. Cases are going up. Business demand is not there and they're aren't enough jobs to go around. People lost their jobs through no fault of their own and unemployment is THEIR tax dollars. What's not clicking?!?!!!! And where is all this smoke for all these corporations that gotten richer off of government welfare??!! Again what's not clicking?!!


Stop pretending like you actually WANT to work, but can't because "MuH CoVID". You're a bum. Enjoy getting left behind by people with something of substance to offer society when they cut your benefits to nothing. When you can't find work later don't come begging the taxpayers to bail you out again.


----------



## UberTrent9 (Dec 11, 2018)

kingcorey321 said:


> Sorry . I am still learning how to type english .
> Jobs go outside . Walk into your local supermarket ask to speak to the manager .
> Any fast food restaurant auto parts stores . HOME DEPOT LOWES look at craigs list .
> Again if they issue another 1200 it will greatly affect social security . This is where there thinking of taking the money from.
> I am guessing 90 % no more checks . I will be shocked if it goes through . Again i want you all to get that 1200 but from what i am understand its not going to happen.


Here in Southern California, it's not that simple. There's a process to getting a job, not as simple as walking into these places & getting hired on the spot. Those days are pretty much over.

Good paying jobs aren't easy to come by.


----------



## LetsBeSmart (Mar 12, 2020)

UberTrent9 said:


> Here in Southern California, it's not that simple. There's a process to getting a job, not as simple as walking into these places & getting hired on the spot. Those days are pretty much over.
> 
> Good paying jobs aren't easy to come by.


That is everywhere.


----------



## UberTrent9 (Dec 11, 2018)

kingcorey321 said:


> Sorry . I am still learning how to type english .
> Jobs go outside . Walk into your local supermarket ask to speak to the manager .
> Any fast food restaurant auto parts stores . HOME DEPOT LOWES look at craigs list .
> Again if they issue another 1200 it will greatly affect social security . This is where there thinking of taking the money from.
> I am guessing 90 % no more checks . I will be shocked if it goes through . Again i want you all to get that 1200 but from what i am understand its not going to happen.


I believe it's coming from taxes where they're getting the $$$ from.

Some form of stimulus will go through, just a matter of what the final bill has.



LetsBeSmart said:


> That is everywhere.


But that guy seems to think it's easy to get a job, it's not.



BunnyK said:


> Stop pretending like you actually WANT to work, but can't because "MuH CoVID". You're a bum. Enjoy getting left behind by people with something of substance to offer society when they cut your benefits to nothing. When you can't find work later don't come begging the taxpayers to bail you out again.


So you weren't collecting the extra $600 a week PUA or accepting stimulus $$$ like everyone else, you said "nah, I'm good, don't need it" & just donated it/sent it all back, right?


----------



## mch (Nov 22, 2018)

Hopefully when they do round 3 it's $900- 1200/wk. For years Ive been watching the gov't spend my tax $$$ on dumb bullshit I didn't agree to. Like DEA helicopters looking for weed fields to burn down, ridiculous gov't contracts in the middle east, and the bureau of alcohol tobacco and firearms just to name a few. It's nice to finally see my tax $$$ go towards something I'm in favor of.


----------



## Trafficat (Dec 19, 2016)

ColdRider said:


> View attachment 492567


Most people lead terribly boring lives. They want something interesting to happen. The COVID was not that interesting. Hardly anyone died.


----------



## Big Lou (Dec 11, 2019)

Uberguyken said:


> View attachment 491054


You can always say NO THANKS!



Trafficat said:


> Most people lead terribly boring lives. They want something interesting to happen. The COVID was not that interesting. Hardly anyone died.


Hardly anyone dies because that Trump Doctor says the meds come from aliens. We all have lizard blood now.
https://www.cnn.com/2020/07/29/politics/stella-immanuel-trump-doctor/index.html


----------



## mch (Nov 22, 2018)

BunnyK said:


> Stop pretending like you actually WANT to work, but can't because "MuH CoVID". You're a bum. Enjoy getting left behind by people with something of substance to offer society when they cut your benefits to nothing. When you can't find work later don't come begging the taxpayers to bail you out again.


A) What do you do for a living? Driver? W2 job? Both? B) Have you ever collected unemployment or received any assistance (other than the stimulus check, most people got that). Or did your parents/guardians ever been on unemployment while you were a kid and under their care?

You have some very strong opinions on this and like to throw names and adjectives around and assign motives to large groups of people. Obviously you don't have to answer questions from some random dude on the internet, but we have to read this stuff so it would be nice to hear some credentials to back up what you're saying. If you have and I missed it, my apologies. I mean, based on your comments, nobody works as hard or provides as much substance to society as you do.

Myself, Ive never collected, never even been on unemployment and Ive been working since I was 14. Full time since I was 19. The longest gap Ive ever been unemployed was 2 months. Currently I have a W2 that I work 40hrs a week and I deliver food and groceries another 25-30hrs a week. Im 100% in favor of the PUA.


----------



## kingcorey321 (May 20, 2018)

UberTrent9 said:


> Here in Southern California, it's not that simple. There's a process to getting a job, not as simple as walking into these places & getting hired on the spot. Those days are pretty much over.
> 
> Good paying jobs aren't easy to come by.


Do you mind explaining what you need to do to get a job in your state ?
Apply online or in person ? get a text or phone call . You go in for an interview . 
What am i missing ? Again i do not live in your state . 
How can your state be different ? Again please explain to me how your state is different then michigan .


----------



## Trafficat (Dec 19, 2016)

kingcorey321 said:


> Do you mind explaining what you need to do to get a job in your state ?
> Apply online or in person ? get a text or phone call . You go in for an interview .
> What am i missing ? Again i do not live in your state .
> How can your state be different ? Again please explain to me how your state is different then michigan .


In my experience, you gotta know someone on the inside of a company. If you apply from the outside you have less than 1% chance of even getting an interview. Even with an interview, there is no guarantees. I've probably done a dozen interviews at companies where I wasn't the nepotism hire and only got hired once... and it took about a week between applying and being interviewed and 2 weeks for the background check.... over a month before getting the first check.

This is why there are so gig drivers.

How to get hired at a regular firm without nepotism: Apply to 300 places in a 6 month period, do 12 interviews, get hired... maybe... except if it takes more than 3 months your odds go down even more because companies don't like unemployed people.

How to get hired with Uber: Fill out web form, get car inspected, wait 1 week for Chekr background check, then you're good to go. Unfortunately, it doesn't seem that companies consider driving for Uber the same as being employed.


----------



## BunnyK (Dec 12, 2017)

UberTrent9 said:


> I believe it's coming from taxes where they're getting the $$$ from.
> 
> Some form of stimulus will go through, just a matter of what the final bill has.
> 
> ...


I have a job because I have a skill. You are trying to act like you're a hero by not getting a job.


----------



## Tony73 (Oct 12, 2016)

Nooooo my cheese!


----------



## LetsBeSmart (Mar 12, 2020)

Tony73 said:


> Nooooo my cheese!


----------



## ColdRider (Oct 19, 2015)

Trafficat said:


> How to get hired at a regular firm without nepotism: Apply to 300 places in a 6 month period, do 12 interviews, get hired... maybe... except if it takes more than 3 months your odds go down even more because companies don't like unemployed people.


I understand people have different experiences but I didn't know anyone at my current job before I applied and didn't know anyone at my last job either.

I've had decent success going through recruiters. They get paid a commission when a company hires one of their applicants so they're usually very helpful in getting your resume ready and prepare you for the interview.

I don't believe I've ever applied to more than 10 different jobs at a time before getting hired. You're much better off shopping your resume to recruiters and having them do the searching for you.


----------



## Johnny Mnemonic (Sep 24, 2019)

Tony73 said:


> Nooooo my cheese!


Basically every cheese thread for the next two weeks.


----------



## ldriva (Jan 23, 2015)

BunnyK said:


> Stop pretending like you actually WANT to work, but can't because "MuH CoVID". You're a bum. Enjoy getting left behind by people with something of substance to offer society when they cut your benefits to nothing. When you can't find work later don't come begging the taxpayers to bail you out again.


I'm not sure who you are talking to but I have a skills that allows me to generate five figures a month but unlike you I give a damn about other people. I also am smart enough to realize how the economy will go over the cliff and crash if we cut people off in a middle of a pandemic. That eventually will trickle down to your silly self. And again giving people money to survive when the job market is trash is preventing a spike in crime. Sorry not sorry that some of you are too stupid to realize that. Go read a book and learn the critical thinking skills you didn't learn in school due to us defunding education for 30 years. BYE.


----------



## AllenChicago (Nov 19, 2015)

CHEESE Update...
President Trump wants a quick stop-gap bill to keep the $600 @ week, and the Renter's Eviction moratorium going until the big bill is passed. But most Senate Republicans, and House Speaker Nancy Pelosi are firmly against it.

https://www.nbcnews.com/politics/co...coronavirus-aid-fix-draws-frosty-gop-n1235230
*CALIFORNIA* may keep the $600 @ week going, if the Feds do not.
https://abc7news.com/finance/ca-may-create-$600-weekly-unemployment-benefit/6340731/


----------



## Johnny Mnemonic (Sep 24, 2019)

AllenChicago said:


> CHEESE Update...
> President Trump wants a quick stop-gap bill to keep the $600 @ week, and the Renter's Eviction moratorium going until the big bill is passed. But most Senate Republicans, and House Speaker Nancy Pelosi are firmly against it.
> 
> https://www.nbcnews.com/politics/co...coronavirus-aid-fix-draws-frosty-gop-n1235230
> ...


Deep-State/Swamp has to crash the economy with no survivors if they want to get rid of Trump.

Knives-out time.


----------



## MikeSki (Apr 2, 2020)

Sal29 said:


> Here's actual live video of it.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Not in an election year it isn't


----------



## Lvd2020 (Apr 9, 2020)

Amos69 said:


> I know a few dozen Walmart workers who make $25 an hour plus up here in Washington. The receiver up at the 112th st Walmart is making $33 an hour this past year. My wife does her taxes. Yes this is Washington state


Yeah you would be surprised, workers at Costco actually do pretty well too. 23/ 24 hr


----------



## Johnny Mnemonic (Sep 24, 2019)

Lvd2020 said:


> Yeah you would be surprised, workers at Costco actually do pretty well too. 23/ 24 hr


Good job with good benefits. I shop at Costco regularly, and they've got their Covid hygiene wired. They've really got their act together as far as social distancing and disinfection protocols go.


----------



## AllenChicago (Nov 19, 2015)

Johnny Mnemonic said:


> Deep-State/Swamp has to crash the economy with no survivors if they want to get rid of Trump.
> 
> Knives-out time.


Won't work, because Joe Biden is mentally deteriorating very quickly. No American wants to hand over our country to a man with Dementia. China, Iran, Russia, North Korea would love for that to happen, though.


----------



## LetsBeSmart (Mar 12, 2020)

IRME4EVER said:


> They are talking about lowering the 600.00 to 100.00. The 1200.00 2nd stimulus package they can't decide on. Trump would rather have a new FBI building put up catty-corner from Trump International Hotel (on Pennsylvania Ave NW). How is that new FBI building gonna help millions of people struggling to make ends meet? Trump would rather have his neighborhood looking great and forget about the rest of the American People!!
> Oh, I forgot sometimers kicking in, this is an election year for President!! I personally would rather vote for "BOZO THE CLOWN". Either way, it goes we all in a world of hurt!!
> The virus continues to rise in positive numbers and in deaths keep increasing across the USA, It's not our fault that this is happening. Millions of people being evicted, millions of people not eating, millions are left helpless with nowhere to turn. A lot of car loans (which we bought to drive for U/L will be in default and repoed). I know that's what I am looking at. Let them come get it!!
> I have been able to make rent, after receiving 2 5 day eviction notices (with the PUA I was able to make my landlord happy) how long I will be able to stay off the streets??
> ...


I read yesterday Trump is saying you Democrats and Republicans are miles apart with second round we need to take care of the people, an extension needs to happen temporarily until you can reach an agreement.


----------



## Invisible (Jun 15, 2018)

BunnyK said:


> Stop pretending like you actually WANT to work, but can't because "MuH CoVID". You're a bum. Enjoy getting left behind by people with something of substance to offer society when they cut your benefits to nothing.


Clearly the job you have doesn't require soft skills.



BunnyK said:


> I have a job because I have a skill. You are trying to act like you're a hero by not getting a job.


So you have one skill. Aren't you special! I have skills (plural with an s). I have a professional job again, but I agree with the majority here that the $600/wk needs to be extended.

Have gratitude for the job you have. Things can change in an instant and that job you have can disappear at any time.


----------



## Bbonez (Aug 10, 2018)

UberTrent9 said:


> Here in Southern California, it's not that simple. There's a process to getting a job, not as simple as walking into these places & getting hired on the spot.


Sure it is, just drive up to Oxnard and walk on to any strawberry field. Ask for a supervisor or a mayordormo, tell them you are ready to work and know how to hustle. You will be working that day or the next.


----------



## Tony73 (Oct 12, 2016)

I’d be very surprised if they don’t extend it by Friday evening. You’re basically sending millions of people to their deaths. The infections will be at astronomical numbers in two weeks if they don’t pass it.


----------



## BunnyK (Dec 12, 2017)

Invisible said:


> Clearly the job you have doesn't require soft skills.
> 
> 
> So you have one skill. Aren't you special! I have skills (plural with an s). I have a professional job again, but I agree with the majority here that the $600/wk needs to be extended.
> ...


You pretend to know who I am offline from this little forum. LOL

I just get annoyed at people like you having disdain for the people working, and want to live off of other people's hard work.

Soft skills get me jobs easy. So then I ask. How are YOUR soft skills, and what do they do for you?

I know things can change. That is why I don't buy stupid garbage and live well below my means to save and invest for people around me that actually matter. Not strangers who dislike me on an internet board.


----------



## Invisible (Jun 15, 2018)

BunnyK said:


> You pretend to know who I am offline from this little forum. LOL
> 
> I just get annoyed at people like you having disdain for the people working, and want to live off of other people's hard work.
> 
> ...


I don't belittle online strangers, nor do I find humor or pleasure for doing so. That's some of my soft skills. My soft skills are what assisted me in getting my current job.

And no one knows online how another lives, spends, saves or invests. A savings can dwindle down fast the longer someone is out of work. Emergencies pop up and can take a toll on savings.

Jobs like retail or fast food don't pay the bills for many Americans. And investments can lose money, much money. Just ask many of the people who lost big during the Great Recession.


----------



## Jihad Me At Hello (Jun 18, 2018)

mch said:


> A) What do you do for a living? Driver? W2 job? Both? B) Have you ever collected unemployment or received any assistance (other than the stimulus check, most people got that). Or did your parents/guardians ever been on unemployment while you were a kid and under their care?
> 
> You have some very strong opinions on this and like to throw names and adjectives around and assign motives to large groups of people. Obviously you don't have to answer questions from some random dude on the internet, but we have to read this stuff so it would be nice to hear some credentials to back up what you're saying. If you have and I missed it, my apologies. I mean, based on your comments, nobody works as hard or provides as much substance to society as you do.
> 
> Myself, Ive never collected, never even been on unemployment and Ive been working since I was 14. Full time since I was 19. The longest gap Ive ever been unemployed was 2 months. Currently I have a W2 that I work 40hrs a week and I deliver food and groceries another 25-30hrs a week. Im 100% in favor of the PUA.


Lol that effin troll aint answering, he's some 350 lb sack of pork rinds living in a an efficiency above a laundromat somewhere. And no doubt taking every penny of government assistance.


----------



## LetsBeSmart (Mar 12, 2020)

Jihad Me At Hello said:


> Lol that effin troll aint answering, he's some 350 lb sack of pork rinds living in a an efficiency above a laundromat somewhere. And no doubt taking every penny of government assistance.











WTF, have a nice day.


----------



## Shakur (Jan 8, 2017)

Invisible said:


> I don't belittle online strangers, nor do I find humor or pleasure for doing so. That's some of my soft skills. My soft skills are what assisted me in getting my current job.
> 
> And no one knows online how another lives, spends, saves or invests. A savings can dwindle down fast the longer someone is out of work. Emergencies pop up and can take a toll on savings.
> 
> Jobs like retail or fast food don't pay the bills for many Americans. And investments can lose money, much money. Just ask many of the people who lost big during the Great Recession.


Everybody with common sense knows the "average" American struggles. Ignore these trolls in here lol


----------



## Driving With A Purpose (Jul 28, 2020)

I’m curious. If you guys (who rent) were evicted, would you consider living in a trailer in a rougher part of town and buying a gun and padlock? Or would being homeless be better for some?


----------



## Johnny Mnemonic (Sep 24, 2019)

Driving With A Purpose said:


> I'm curious. If you guys (who rent) were evicted, would you consider living in a trailer in a rougher part of town and buying a gun and padlock? Or would being homeless be better for some?


----------



## Invisible (Jun 15, 2018)

Johnny Mnemonic said:


> View attachment 493220


&#128512;

That reminds me @VanGuy you never posted a pic of Petunia down by the river once you got her fixed. I always think of this iconic Farley skit when I see your name.


----------



## LetsBeSmart (Mar 12, 2020)

Driving With A Purpose said:


> I'm curious. If you guys (who rent) were evicted, would you consider living in a trailer in a rougher part of town and buying a gun and padlock? Or would being homeless be better for some?


----------



## jeanocelot (Sep 2, 2016)

Driving With A Purpose said:


> I'm curious. If you guys (who rent) were evicted, would you consider living in a trailer in a rougher part of town and buying a gun and padlock? Or would being homeless be better for some?


I would think that any ant would at least have his car to sleep in. Heck, there are a few such folks that were doing it before the crisis.


----------



## LetsBeSmart (Mar 12, 2020)

LetsBeSmart said:


>


I am thinking about this gif, the guy in the old convertible with the yellow light on dash is the park security guard and the bottle he is sucking down belongs to the guy who is chasing him with no shirt on, what do you think.


----------



## waldowainthrop (Oct 25, 2019)

Driving With A Purpose said:


> I'm curious. If you guys (who rent) were evicted, would you consider living in a trailer in a rougher part of town and buying a gun and padlock? Or would being homeless be better for some?


I'd figure out a way to car camp safely rather than live in a trailer. I've been to some trailer parks - not my scene. Give me the woods or the country instead. It would be cheaper than a trailer park, if a bit less comfortable, to camp in or near the woods.

I've got a tent and supplies, so I could manage that for a while.


----------

